# Feral needs possible help in Chicago....



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This was reported to 911. The person has been advised to try to catch the bird. Question then is, if they can catch it, what to do with it. Just wondered if anyone here is near Chicago just in case??




I need some
> professional advice. One of my interests is feeding
> pigeons here in downtown Chicago; it gives me an
> opportunity to learn something about them.
> Recently I noticed a bird with one wing drooping.
> Getting closer I observed an abrasion at the end of
> the humerus right at the radius and ulnar joint,
> possibly a strike on the wing. Clearly the bird is
> unable to fly but walks around looking for food and
> generally stays close to the other flocks of pigeons
> on the street. Possibly for safety, but it then has
> to compete with the others for food and with the
> drooping wing does not do so well. How can I capture
> it to take it in to a shelter or to a vet without
> being too obvious to other people on the street? I
> was thinking of trying to throw a dishcloth over it,
> but it is an adult. I can't very well wander around
> with a catchnet and pole until I find it. Any
> suggestions? Failing that is there any way to pass
> food to it while it is in the midst of other
> pigeons?
> R.F.Mollison


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Given that description that R.F. Mollison gave, best guess is that it's a Paratyphoid boil and needs Baytril for a month, Renee. In the old days, they often plucked the flight feathers from the affected wing and then let the birds' own immune systems hopefully take care of it but I don't know what the odds were on a complete recovery. Anyhow, it could be an actual wound but they usually aren't from that description.

As to catching the bird, since it can't fly you just chase it with raw speed and authority although tossing coats and nets is certainly done. Usually, though, it's easier to make do with guile rather than energy and just keep feeding with your hands until the bird you want is within your grasp and then you just don't hesitate.

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Catching injured feral pigeon*

My two cent's worth to the person trying to catch the pigeon (other members here have other techniques).

Get somebody to help you if you can. My wife and I cornered a (weakened) bird that couldn't fly against a large tree. Not fun for the bird, but quckly done is better than slowly done. 

If you can throw down enough seeds, close to you, so that the birds pile up, in the confusion you might be able to scoop it up. I have a bit of trouble feeding in public because of regulations, but sometimes it is the best way to go. 

I have personally found towels or rags to be cumbersome, and my hands better. One hand approaching from each side. Then I quickly cover them in something slippery (nylon) so that they can't push out with their feet, and dark so that they are still and quiet quickly. Then I talk quietly to them, cooing a bit. 

I have tried using a catch-net, fisherman's pole net, but the pigeons were leery of the net (something out of the ordinary) and too quick for me. Others have been successfull with with a pole net (looks like a basketball hoop net, closed at the bottom, on an extendable aluminum pole). Some have tried boxes tipped up and leaning on a stick, with a string attached to the stick. Pigeons were too quick for me on that too (used a upside-down laundry basket with food for bait). Some injured pigeons will stay well away from a bunch of pigeons piling together. A hungry pigeon will join the crowd. An obviously sick or diseased pigeon will be driven away by healthy pigeons, usually. 

Asking help from athletic young bystanders can have its risks, if they are afraid of contracting something from the bird and are not firm in their handling, and if they are clumsy and don't know how to handle the bird without inflicting further injury. 

Larry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mollison has had some good advice given. I completely forgot about all the pigeon stuff that has gone on in Chicago, so finding someone to take the bird in is going to be VERY difficult. Mollison has had an offer from someone to ship the bird to them if she/he can catch it. Thanks for the replies.


----------

